# So what do you think of the NEW RCI Platinum (Eff. Nov 14. 2015)



## Weimaraner (Aug 24, 2015)

Logged in to my RCI account and clicked on a very small alert about RCI Platinum changes. Many changes but the one that popped out for me is the fact they are getting rid of the automatic monthly Restaurant.com dining certificates. I haven't found much value in Platinum and have only heard of one unit upgrade and never see any exclusive resort offerings I want. It sounds like this new program has some more flexability with cancellations, unit/resort upgrades etc. I just skimmed it but am interested to see what others think: 

On November 14, 2015, we will be making exciting changes to RCI Platinum membership. While some benefits will be discontinued, we’ll be introducing a range of new benefits that will provide increased flexibility, great new opportunities to save, and additional features to enhance your RCI® subscribing membership.

Effective on November 14, 2015, the annual RCI Platinum membership fee will be $69 USD.

For complete terms and conditions, please see the Updated RCI Platinum Membership Rules - As of November 14, 2015. 

For a comparison against the current Platinum Rules, please see the Updated RCI Platinum Membership Rules markup.

With the great benefits below, each designed to enhance a different element of your vacation experience, there’s never been a better time to be an RCI Platinum member!

Priority Privileges
A higher level of service for a higher level of membership.
Priority Answer
RCI Platinum members who call our toll-free number get quicker access to our knowledgeable guides. Enjoy fast answers from the RCI Platinum experts who are waiting to help you with your vacation planning!
Platinum Previews
RCI Platinum members have first dibs on Extra Vacations getawaysSM sales! With RCI Platinum membership, see (and book) Extra Vacations getaways sales one day earlier than standard members.
Priority Access
Get exclusive access to exchange vacations at select hotels and resorts before they’re made available to standard members for exchange.

Exclusive Sales & Savings
It pays to be an RCI Platinum member!
NEW! 10% Discount on Extra Vacations getaways and Last CallSM Vacations
Enjoy an additional 10% off all your Extra Vacations getaways and Last Call Vacations — even those already on sale.
Free Ongoing Search
Can’t find the vacation you’re looking for right now? We’ll keep a lookout for you 24/7 and you won’t be charged your exchange fee until we find a match!
NEW! Free Points Transfers
Know an RCI Points® member that could use additional Points? Lucky them! Now RCI Platinum members no longer pay a Points transfer fee, so transfer away!
NEW! Savings Dollars
You’ll get 300 Savings Dollars just for joining RCI Platinum, then earn more on things you already do (like exchanging and renewing your membership). Then it’s up to you how you spend them – hotel stays, home electronics, fashion, wine, jewelry, sporting goods, dining certificates and more.
Free On-Hold Vacations
Not quite ready to book? We’ll hold your vacation for you without a fee while you iron out those last minute details.
RCI Cruise Discounts*
RCI Platinum members still save an extra $25USD per cabin towards the purchase of select cruises (and can enjoy this benefit on an unlimited number of cabins, so bring along the whole family!)
Platinum Tours and Packages**
Looking to explore exotic locales, like the Galapagos Islands or the African Savannah? Or do you want to visit some of the best golf, ski, and spa destinations the US has to offer? Either way, we’ve got a vacation package for you! Plus, RCI Platinum members receive an extra $25USD per couple towards the purchase of select tours when you exchange.
City Attractions
Do more, but pay less, in some of your favorite US cities! With a 20% discount on the GO Card and Explorer Pass, you’ll enjoy up to 55% off popular attractions – so you can afford to check out more on your next city break.

Upgrades & Extras
More flexibility, more time, more options!
NEW! Complimentary Upgrades & Changes
Made your reservation? Great! Now you can relax, knowing that you have the flexibility to upgrade your unit or even change your resort. Here’s how it works: when you book your trip, just let us know you’re interested in a unit upgrade or resort change and, for a resort change, specify up to five resorts where you would prefer to stay in your destination city.
Within two weeks of check-in, if one of the resorts you’ve specified, or a bigger unit at your confirmed resort becomes available, we’ll change your reservation for you and provide you with all the details.
RCI® Points Partner Program
Make your Points go farther! RCI Platinum members, who are RCI Points members, can use more of their Points when booking travel – 50% of your annual Points allotment, rather than 33% for standard members.
NEW! Platinum Points Extension
Get more time to enjoy your Points! As an RCI Platinum member, you can now extend your unused saved Points for twice as long as a standard member. While extended Points expire at the end of a third year for standard members, RCI Platinum members will enjoy a fourth year with no additional fee.
NEW! Deposit Restore
We want you to have more time to deposit! Ordinarily, Weeks deposits keep their full Deposit Trading Power when made at least nine months ahead of time. RCI Platinum members who are RCI Weeks® members can deposit as close as six months prior to the start date of their Week and automatically receive full Deposit Trading Power.

Saying goodbye to…
Rebates
RCI Platinum members will no longer receive a rebate when booking Extra Vacations getaways, but will now receive a 10% discount on all Extra Vacations getaways…and Last Call Vacations! Rebates will also no longer be earned on Combined Deposits (RCI Weeks members only) and Guest Certificate purchases. Instead, RCI Platinum members will earn Savings Dollars on these two transactions plus a wide range of additional RCI transactions such as Points/Trading Power Protection, membership renewals, exchange fees and more!
Lifestyle Benefits – Golf Tee Times/Box Office
We listened. Following member feedback, we replaced the Golf Tee Time and Box Office Lifestyle Benefits with a number of new RCI Platinum membership features which are more closely related to your core RCI membership.
Travel Rewards
The Travel Rewards program is being discontinued for all RCI subscribing members, including RCI Platinum members. Don’t worry, though - while you won’t be able to earn Travel Rewards after November 14th, you’ll still be able to redeem existing Travel Rewards on your account by calling an RCI Travel guide. If you have outstanding Travel Rewards on your account, keep your eyes on your inbox for further communication in the coming weeks.
Monthly Restaurant.com Dining Certificate
Don’t worry, we’ve still got your date night covered! While you won’t automatically receive your Restaurant.com Dining Certificate on a monthly basis anymore, it will be one of the many items for which you can redeem your Savings Dollars.

*See www.rci.com/platinumterms for disclosures related to RCI Cruise Discounts and Platinum Tours and Packages.
- See more at: https://www.rci.com/post-wow-en_US/...5&promo=Caro20S2en_USWOW#sthash.OCLcSRVQ.dpuf


----------



## jackio (Aug 25, 2015)

I won't be renewing my platinum membership. I primarily used it for the rebates. I received a unit upgrade once, but I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 25, 2015)

Ugh no more rebates for combining deposits -just "savings dollars" I can trade in for things I don't want.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks like I should combine the deposits I'm thinking about now rather than later.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 25, 2015)

Ann-Marie said:


> It looks like I should combine the deposits I'm thinking about now rather than later.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 25, 2015)

Ugh.  I just renewed my membership for 3 years a few months back.  
So I guess the only real bennie for me is I've locked in the lower membership rate for a while.

I hate to lose the rebates, too.  But it looks like that new free 'hold' feature until you get things ironed out may be a nice feature.  Depending on how long they'll hold it beyond your normal 24 hours--they don't mention this.

And the 'deposit restore' if you deposit closer to check-in might be a decent feature.


----------



## wed100105 (Aug 29, 2015)

I get RcI through Wyndham, so I don't think that I am platinum. One benefit did standout to me though. The benefit of booking a resort and then changing to another with no penalty. We love DVC. This benefit would let us book SSR and thn change to another resort if a more desirable resort was later deposited. I wonder where the changes will fall in line compared to OGS.


----------



## Panina (Aug 29, 2015)

The features I like are deposit restore, ( wonder what the fees will be) and the 10% off the extra vacations.  For me this new program looks like it will save me more $ but only time will tell.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Aug 30, 2015)

I did not read "deposit restore" as you get better "refund" if you cancel - rather you can DEPOSIT at 6 months and get the full value.....

Am I misreading this or is there other information on this?


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 30, 2015)

*That's how I read it.*



sandkastle4966 said:


> I did not read "deposit restore" as you get better "refund" if you cancel - rather you can DEPOSIT at 6 months and get the full value.....
> 
> Am I misreading this or is there other information on this?



6 months or 9 months really doesn't make much of a difference for me.  Personally, when I deposit, it's usually at the 30 day mark or less.  I prefer to rent my weeks and only deposit when I haven't rented, which isn't often.  It's a good back up though.

I've been a Platinum member for about 4 years.  The discounts that brought me value will no longer exist and I don't think the new "benefits" will make it worthwhile to continue.  I'll have through next June to decide.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 31, 2015)

Egret,

Exactly why I thought the 'deposit restore' might be a decent feature.  If for some reason I haven't been able to rent a unit, I can still deposit at a late date for full TPU.  At least that's the way I read it--the devil is in the details, though, as they say.  And I still don't see where they specify how long they will extend a 'hold' for you.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 31, 2015)

I wonder what happens to rebates you have earned but have not been credited.  I bought a guest cert for a friend but they will not be going on the trip until January.  Will I still get the rebate? 

I am not a fan of the new Platinum program.


----------



## elaine (Aug 31, 2015)

what are the 300 savings dollars? Is it RCI money dollar for dollar--so $300 worth of combining weeks, extending weeks, extending membership? Also, if I get it for points, is it automatic for my weeks account? If so, I will join to get the 4th year free for my RCI points account.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 31, 2015)

*I guess it's just "wait and see"*



MuranoJo said:


> Egret,
> 
> Exactly why I thought the 'deposit restore' might be a decent feature.  If for some reason I haven't been able to rent a unit, I can still deposit at a late date for full TPU.  At least that's the way I read it--the devil is in the details, though, as they say.  And I still don't see where they specify how long they will extend a 'hold' for you.



I hope to be pleasantly surprised.  I'm usually an optimist.  Unfortunately, on this, I'm not feeling optimistic.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 31, 2015)

MuranoJo said:


> Egret,
> 
> Exactly why I thought the 'deposit restore' might be a decent feature.  If for some reason I haven't been able to rent a unit, I can still deposit at a late date for full TPU.  At least that's the way I read it--the devil is in the details, though, as they say.  And I still don't see where they specify how long they will extend a 'hold' for you.


From what I can see in the T&C the "deposit restore" feature will be available to all members (for a fee), not just Platinum.

8. RCI® Deposit Restore SM
8.1. RCI Weeks Members who deposit a Week less than nine months (270 days) before the start date of such Week may
receive a lower Deposit Trading Power for such Week. The RCI Deposit Restore product allows RCI Weeks Members to
deposit a Week less than nine months (270 days) before the start date of such Week (but at least 15 days prior to the
start date of such Week) and receive the full Deposit Trading Power for such Week by paying the RCI Deposit Restore fee
at the time of deposit (RCI Weeks Members with floating Weeks must purchase the RCI Deposit Restore product within
24 hours of receiving notice that a Week has been deposited into the member’s RCI account).
8.2. Platinum Members who are RCI Weeks Members may deposit a Week up to six months (180 days) in advance of the
start dates of such Week and receive the full Deposit Trading Power for such Week without paying an additional fee.
Platinum Members may also deposit a Week less than six months (180 days) before the start date of such Week (but at
least 15 days prior to the start date of such Week) and receive the full Deposit Trading Power for such Week by paying the
RCI Deposit Restore fee at the time of deposit (RCI Platinum members with floating Weeks must purchase the RCI Deposit
Restore product within 24 hours of receiving notice that a Week has been deposited into the member’s RCI account).
8.3. In order for a Platinum Member to be eligible for the RCI Deposit Restore benefit, the applicable Platinum
Membership and associated basic Weeks Membership must be current and paid in full.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Thank you for pulling out this info.  I haven't looked into it very closely.*



bellesgirl said:


> From what I can see in the T&C the "deposit restore" feature will be available to all members (for a fee), not just Platinum.
> 
> 8. RCI® Deposit Restore SM
> 8.1. RCI Weeks Members who deposit a Week less than nine months (270 days) before the start date of such Week may
> ...



This might be a good feature dependent on the added cost.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, thanks, Bellesgirl.   I'm not too excited about this feature now.
So you only get 'deposit restore' if you deposit over 6 mos. before check-in.  Otherwise, you have to pay a 'fee' when you first deposit the week.
Heck, I've held on to my rentals up to 2 mos. before releasing them into the exchange system if they don't rent.  Depending on the 'fee,' I guess it could still be worth it.

Fees, fees, everywhere fees.


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> This might be a good feature dependent on the added cost.



If they don't apply a significant charge (>$100) everyone would just hold on to their weeks until the end, which would destroy the exchange system. I have a feeling it will be a sliding scale depending on how close to the date it is; probably the inverse of the current trading power adjustment.  At 31+ days, you get 80% of your TPUs anyway, unless they change that too.


----------

